# On the whizzer j engine



## oquinn (Aug 3, 2015)

The Whizzer guide bar bolts to the bottom engine mount stud.What is the stud on the front for?


----------



## squeedals (Aug 3, 2015)

An H shaped clip that holds the bar ( bar slides up and down in it) and that bolts to the front of the engine.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 3, 2015)

There is a clip that attaches to that and a clamp to the frame that connect together. Hard to explain...


----------



## oquinn (Aug 3, 2015)

Ic .I now know what to do thanks


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 3, 2015)

oquinn said:


> Ic .I now know what to do thanks




just in case...


----------

